# 2003 Bianchi Giro, how much is it worth?



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm debating picking up this Bianchi Giro 2003 up for sale locally http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/1834691246.html which I've gotten down to $550. Its in slightly rough shape, and the front wheel isn't stock and looks like a cheap replacement. As far as I can tell the frame is in good shape and I didn't see any cracks in the carbon fork or seatstays. The components will likely need some adjustment and I'm planning on taking it to a shop before purchasing for a check. Do you guys think this is a good price for this bike?


----------

